
Romanced by the Mathematics of Uncertainty - mswen
http://computationalimagination.com/interview_jonah_gabry.php
======
mswen
Interviewer here. In this Profile in Computational Imagination I interview
Jonah Gabry a statistician and developer on the Stan team at Columbia. One fun
twist is that Jonah was a humanities guy; music, history, languages and
literature who was gradually drawn to probability, mathematics and Bayesian
statistics through intellectual curiosity. That eventually leads him into
programming and building tools to make Bayesian analysis more accessible to
classically trained statisticians and domain scientists of all kinds.

